# How to remove algae from driftwood



## shaman (May 23, 2010)

I received a large piece of driftwood which has a layer of algae on it. Just wondering how I can remove the algae without damaging the wood? The driftwood is dryish, and is not in water. Haven't set up the tank yet, but hoping to clean up the driftwood before setting up the tank. 

Pic of the driftwood


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd just let it dry. Once good and dry you should be able to brush it off with a dry scrub brush. After, set it on some concrete and have at it with the hose. Anything that I've had that grew algae and dried, the algae becomes brittle and falls right off with just a little work.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

^ I agree.


----------



## shaman (May 23, 2010)

Should I leave it out in the sun, or just let it air dry indoors? I have tried brushing it off...but I think it is not dry enough yet.


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

Either inside or outside will be fine. Shouldn't take long if it sat in the sun for a couple days though.. disadvantage is if it rains and you aren't at home you could end up starting over again.


----------



## tuvix72 (Dec 16, 2003)

You can also dunk it in a bucket with a high concentration of H2O2... will make sure it's dead... a couple ancistrus will keep it clean from that point on... 

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Spray peroxide on it for a couple of days 1-2x a day, get all the surfaces, and that should do it.

Some bleach dip it in 10:1 water; bleach, then rinse with Dechlorinator for a couple of days. The dip should only take 15-30 min.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## shaman (May 23, 2010)

I've dried the wood thoroughly, and brushed off as much algae as I could. But there are still some stubborn spots! Will have a go with the peroxide.
Thanks for the info


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

good information here. im going to dry in the sun then spray with h2o2 over the course of this weekend.


----------

